# Fuel Gauge Problem....dead battery



## GrayGli (Apr 2, 2003)

Hey guys,

Just started driving our 05 Audi A6 3.2. It was sitting in the garage for about a week or so in this insane cold weather (Northeast). Anyways, ever since I jumped the battery, the fuel gauge isn't registering. It's pegged on Empty and the Dashboard computer shows the fuel sign as well as "0 mi" to empty. I know it's not empty cause I put a full tank in right before it died. So, i've just been going off of the trip to determine when I should fill up. Any thoughts?


----------



## AHarmes5 (Apr 18, 2003)

I have an end of the year 3.2 2006 and I've had issues with my fuel gauge/tank for a long time. It fluctuates irratically, and sometimes just reads empty. I also have issues with the lock button underneath my drivers doorhandle. Sometimes it also does not work. The MMI had been turning itself on and off every few minutes. I disconnected the battery for a few hours and that fixed the door handle(most of the time), and the MMI is good to go. I'm not sure about the gas tank. I had problems with my 99 A4 gas tank as well. Electronics were the soft spot of every VAG I've driven


----------



## GrayGli (Apr 2, 2003)

Agreed. I don't drive the car much....So since then i have refilled the car and the gague seems to be working fine now. However, now the brake pads, and both R and L sidemarker light indicators are on. Oh, and the passenger side headlight decided to go orange. I literally have driven the car 5 times in the last two months and this is what i get. HAHA!


----------

